

Show HN: Method Draw, an SVG drawing application - duopixel
http://editor.method.ac

======
duopixel
Credit where it is due: this is a fork of SVG Edit [http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/editor/svg-editor.h...](http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/editor/svg-editor.html) which has code that is
beyond my mind. I just wish it had a nicer and more usable interface so I
forked my own version.

It builds upon some of the ideas of Bret Victor (hey, who isn't doing it these
days?) with a scrubbable interface to manipulate numbers. You can introduce an
exact number by double clicking on it.

Some nice features that might not be obvious:

* Alt + drag = clone

* Alt + scroll = zoom

* Spacebar + drag = pan

* Shift + Arrow key = move by 10 pixels

* Drag and drop import of SVG and bitmap files.

If you want to give it a spin with a really complex SVG file you can open your
own or load this example file: <http://editor.method.ac/?url=gallardo.svg>

I made the app touch friendly, so you can check it up on your iPad. Some touch
specific customizations are in order but it works.

~~~
hsmyers
Might be nice if there were some shapes available either on the menu or on the
tool bar to the left. Arc, circle, box, rectangle, all come to mind. Then the
ability to scale and instance of same would be quite handy. First thoughts...

~~~
duopixel
The star in the left toolbar is a shape library. There are many prebuilt
shapes there.

You can draw rects and circles by clicking on the corresponding tool and
clicking and dragging on the canvas (standard drawing app conventions).

You scale and resize the intance by dragging its corner. If you want to draw
perfect circles and squares hold shift while drawing.

------
lrm
This is awesome. Thanks!

